# 2018 Worlds



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Feb 2018)

It's the UCI World Cyclo-Cross Championships this weekend
Will Tom Pidcock upgrade his 2017 Junior Champions jersey to the U-23 title?
Dan Tullet (who took Silver) is also riding
Ben Turner (3rd Junior in 2017) is racing the Juniors again
AND..............
Will Evie Richards regain the U-23 Womens title that she held in 2016 (Bronze last year)

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/g...he-2018-UCI-Cyclo-cross-World-Championships-0



Junior Men, U-23 Women, & U-23 Men are being live-streamed!!!
Senior events are on Eurosport Player
https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/g...he-2018-UCI-Cyclo-cross-World-Championships-0


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Feb 2018)

Damned fantastic news!!!

Evie Richards takes the U-23 Rainbow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tullet (2nd/Silver last year) takes the Junior Rainbow

All we need is Pidcock to lift the U-23 Mens tomorrow

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/42930630


----------



## andrew_s (4 Feb 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tullet (2nd/Silver last year) takes the Junior Rainbow


Not so.

Dan Tullet, who got junior silver last year, is riding U23 with Tom Pidcock and Ben Turner tomorrow.
It was Ben Tullet who won (Dan's younger brother). He's first year junior too, so could win again next year.

Ride of the day was Hattie Harndon, 4th in the U23 women, as a first year junior (age 16)


----------

